# Blackhawk



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

anyone up at Blackhawk? any news?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

looks like a wet weather day up there


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Open had 78 entries, 11 scratches, 67 starters. 31 were called back to the land blind and 19 to the water blind, which they are running right now. It is rainy and 50 degrees. 

Derby places:

First Hank Craig Crook
Second Benny Randy Spangler
Third Diesel Bill Tidd
Fourth Rudi Pat Corteen

The Amateur had 60 entries and 16 scratches. They are running a triple with one retired gun.

The Qualifying has a triple, one retired gun with a blind.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Callbacks for Limited water marks. Sunday, 8 am start--12 dogs

Trip Roger Magnusson
Colby Wayne Curtis
Viggie Dave Smith
Charli Dave Smith
Rainy Wayne Curtis
Dee Dee Dave Ward
Hawk Pat Corteen
Rumor Isaac Langerud
Roxie Pat Burns
Regie Bob Heise
Tess Isaac Langerud
Ace Bob Heise



Jack


----------



## TeamH2oK9 (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone have the Am. callbacks?


----------



## TeamH2oK9 (Jun 11, 2007)

TeamH2oK9 said:


> Anyone have the Am. callbacks?


It's not the destination..........It's the journey!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

TeamH2oK9 said:


> It's not the destination..........It's the journey!


On the weekend, it's the destination! ;-)

Init to winit regards,

JS


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Qualifying Results

First Inca Isaac Langerud

Second Hoke Pat Burns

Third Ticket Dave Smith

Fourth Sniper Carl Matuszeski

RJ Eddie Mike Mollet

The Amateur has 20 dogs for the water blind this morning.



Jack


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Isaac and Steve & Fran Robbens for Inca's Qual. win.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Issac and Inca and owner Steve!!!

JS


----------



## Chieftan (Oct 13, 2008)

Jack, Any Jams in the Qual. other than the Reserve Jam ???


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Limited All-Age

First Dee Dee David Ward

Second Rainy Wayne Curtis

Third Regi Bob Heise

Fourth Rumor Isaac Langerud

R Jam Charli Dave Smith

Amateur All-Age
First Kicker Judy Powers
Second Ace Bob Heise
Third Cori Dave Hemminger
Fourth Willow Brad LaFave
R Jam Dakota Ed Gibson

The above Amateur Places Qualify Judy Powers and Dave Hemminger for the National Amateur.


Jack


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations to the Heise's ... especially a great week for Regi with 2 Open placements!

Also for Isaac Langerud & Rock River again! Qual 1st with Inca and Open 4th with Rumor. Both dogs owned by Steve Robben.

JS


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job, Judy and Kicker!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats Judy and Kicker!!! Katie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Regi! Congrats Bob & Ann!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all but a special Way to Go to Charli and Dave and a HUGE congratulations to Dr. Ed and Dakota!!!
Plus, there is one very important jam that was left out - Rick and Ginny Whaley's Colby finished her very first open with Wayne Curtis! YEEHAW!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Issac and the Robben's! Won the Q and an open 4th! Way to go Rock River!

Aaron*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

JS said:


> Congratulations to the Heise's ... especially a great week for Regi with 2 Open placements!


Very Nice!! 

Judy


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Dave Ward and Dee Dee. Dave's having a great Spring. Congratulations to all who finished and placed.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to all that finished the trial.


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats to Dave W. and Dee Dee on the Win!

Also Congrats to Bob and Ann, Play all weekend and walk away with 2 ribbons! 
That's a great weekend!
Shannon


----------

